# opinions on a good exhaust!



## EurostarTECH (Jan 2, 2008)

Just picked up a b5 s4, just looking to hear some opinions on what type of exhaust i should buy
i was just thinking of rockin a cat back for now. any suggestions? quality/price/performance?
thanks for the input!


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: opinions on a good exhaust! (EurostarTECH)*

I can only tell you that my milltek exhaust is nice: deep, throaty, not boomy when driving highway speeds but definitely heard during a WOT. Hope this helps.


----------



## EurostarTECH (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for the input! anyone know of any good websites with specs/prices? looking for something quiet, but mean when im on it


----------



## Justin (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (EurostarTECH)*

I have an extra set of TT downpipes that are brand new I'll make you a deal on...I decided to go with the catless setup I have and APR catback...car is still amazingly quiet


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (Justin)*

Twin2 from AWE is top notch - not too loud, but just enough for some burble on declining revs and throaty enough to make you smile without sounding childish
no matter what, i suggest a tru-dual (2 pipes all the way back)


----------

